# 2011 Touareg - Canada Order Guide



## KG1500S (Jun 30, 2004)

*2011 Touareg - Canada Order Guide (now with model/option pricing)*

After having my name on a waiting list for the past several months, I was finally able to place my order for a 2011 Touareg today. Anticipated delivery is October, can't wait. Still awaiting pricing, but thought some on here might be interested in the VW Canada order guide I was given this morning. Note lack of Hybrid, 4XMotion availability in Canada. Still awaiting firm pricing also. I had to cobble this together from a pdf file, so hopefully it formats OK here.

Enjoy!

*2011 Touareg
Order Guide
VOLKSWAGEN Canada*

Effective: 7/9/2010 

*Order Guide & Pricing *

*Comfortline Engine Availability*
7P5203 3.6L FSI 280HP, 8-spd Auto. w/ Tiptronic 4MOTION (MSRP $C 48,440)
7P52J3 3.0 TDI 225HP, 8-spd Auto. w/ Tiptronic 4MOTION (MSRP $C 53,190)

*Highline Engine Availability*
7P5503 3.6L FSI 280HP, 8-spd Auto. w/ Tiptronic 4MOTION (MSRP $C 53,190)
7P55J3 3.0 TDI 225HP, 8-spd Auto. w/ Tiptronic 4MOTION (MSRP $C 58,645)

*Execline Engine Availability*
7P5703 3.6L FSI 280HP, 8-spd Auto. w/ Tiptronic 4MOTION (MSRP $C 58,185)
7P57J3 3.0 TDI 225HP, 8-spd Auto. w/ Tiptronic 4MOTION (MSRP $C 63,135)

*Comfortline includes: *


18" alloy wheels 'Tacora' w/ anti-theft locks and all-season tires 
60/40 split folding/sliding rear seats w/ recline feature 
8-way power driver and front passenger seat w/ manual lumbar support 
Auto-dimming interior mirror 
Automatic headlights w/ coming & leaving home function 
Bluetooth® Mobile Phone Connectivity 
Climatronic dual-zone electronic climate control 
Cruise control 
Digital compass
Diversity antenna
Driver & front passenger front & side airbags and front & rear Side Curtain Protection® 
Electronic Stability Control (ESC) 
Front fog lights 
Halogen projector lens headlights 
Heatable front seats and washer nozzles 
Interior lighting package 
Leather wrapped Multifunction steering wheel and shift knob 
MDI -Media Device Interface w/ iPod connectivity 
Multifunction trip computer and indicator 
Power heatable and adjustable exterior mirrors 
Power outlets (4) 12V + (1) 115V 
Privacy glass 
Rain sensor w/ automatic wiper speed control 
RNS 850 Navigation -touch screen w/ 60 GB hard drive 
Silver roof rails 
SIRIUS® satellite radio integrated
TPMS - TIre Pressure Monitoring System


*Comfortline TDI adds following additional equipment:*


Power tailgate


*Comfortline Options*

*P72 Sport Package: * (MSRP $C 2,525)


20" alloy wheels 'Pikes Peak' w/ all-season tires 
Bi-xenon headlights w/ LED technology & AFS 
Sport suspension


*3FU Panoramic Power Sunroof * (MSRP $C 1,800)

*1D6 Towing Hitch (Pin adapter not included) * (MSRP $C 705)

*Comfortline Colour and Trim
Comfort Seats *


JJ Titan Black -Leatherette 
JZ Cornsilk Beige -Leatherette


*Comfortline Exterior Colours *


2T2T Deep Black Pearl 
4Q4Q Toffee Brown Metallic 
9N9N Dark Flint Metallic 
9Q9Q Canyon Grey Metallic 
P5P5 Cool Silver Metallic 
R6R6 Campanella White 
Z2Z2 Night Blue Metallic


*Highline, Includes Comfortline plus: *


12-way power front seats w/ power lumbar support 
Center armrest (2 piece slideable) 
Genuine Burr-Walnut inserts 
Homelink®
Leather seating surfaces
Memory for driver seat and exterior mirrors 
Panoramic power sunroof 
Power rear seat backrest release
Power tailgate 


*Highline TDI adds following additional equipment:*


Heated steering wheel 
Heated and power adjustable rear seats 
Kessy -keyless access w/ start & stop button


*Highline Optional Equipment

P72 Sport Package * (MSRP $C 2,525)


20" alloy wheels 'Pikes Peak' w/ anti-theft locks and all-season tires 
Bi-xenon headlights w/ LED technology & AFS 
Sport suspension


*1D6 Towing Hitch (Pin adapter not included) * (MSRP $C 705)

*Highline Colour and Trim
Comfort Seats *


KJ Titan Black -Vienna Leather 
KZ Cornsilk Beige -Vienna Leather
KK Saddle Brown - Vienna Leather



*Highline Exterior Colours *2T2T Deep Black Pearl 


2T2T Deep Black Pearl 
4Q4Q Toffee Brown Metallic 
9N9N Dark Flint Metallic 
9Q9Q Canyon Grey Metallic 
P5P5 Cool Silver Metallic 
R6R6 Campanella White 
Z2Z2 Night Blue Metallic


*Execline, Includes Highline plus:*


19" alloy wheels 'Everest' w/ all-season tires 
Bi-xenon headlights w/ LED technology & AFS 
Dynaudio -620-watt digital sound package with 12-speakers
Heated rear seats 
Heated steering wheel 
Kessy -keyless access w/ start & stop button 
Manual rear sunshades 
Park Distance Control (PDC) 
Power adjustable steering wheel 
Rearview Camera


*Execline TDI adds following additional equipment: *


20" alloy wheels 'Pikes Peak' w/ anti-theft locks and all-season tires 
Sport supension


*Execline Optional Equipment: *

*P71 Sport Package *-_available with V6 Gas model _ (MSRP $C 1,210)


20" alloy wheels 'Pikes Peak' w/ anti-theft locks and all-season tires 
Sport supension


*1D6 Towing Hitch (Pin adapter not included) * (MSRP $C 705)

*Execline Colour and Trim*
Comfort Seats 


KJ Titan Black -Vienna Leather 
KZ Cornsilk Beige -Vienna Leather
KK Saddle Brown - Vienna Leather



*Execline Exterior Colours *


2T2T Deep Black Pearl 
4Q4Q Toffee Brown Metallic 
9N9N Dark Flint Metallic 
9Q9Q Canyon Grey Metallic 
P5P5 Cool Silver Metallic 
R6R6 Campanella White 
Z2Z2 Night Blue Metallic


Excise Tax on Air Conditioning $100
Freight and PDI $1,580
Specifications, equipment, options, and prices are subject to change without notice. Some items may be unavailable when vehicle is built.
Prices exclude destination charges, registration, and retail delivery charges. Maximum suggested retail price before GST.


----------



## AsianDude (Sep 17, 2007)

are the $$s Canadian Dollars?


----------



## VolksTrooper (Dec 4, 2007)

Nice been waiting for this forever, I'll have to see my dealer asap, nice to see Nav is standard. Not sure if like the Xenon's bundled with the sport package, i'd rather just have those separate. Curious as to how much that package will run.


----------



## KG1500S (Jun 30, 2004)

AsianDude said:


> are the $$s Canadian Dollars?


No final prices as yet officially announced from VW Canada - my dealer speculates pricing will be relatively consistent with the 2010's. We'll see. Had to put my order in using a bit of a leap of faith...

Any dollar figures in the order guide (frt/PDI etc) are in $CAD.


----------



## silVeR6 (Dec 1, 1999)

*the new T reg*

Hi All!

its been ages since I lost posted on the vortex, brings back great memories

got to enjoy the new T reg for a whole day a douple of weeks ago and I have to say there is def much to look fwd to, especialy if you own one today. 

combine this new interior, steering and seats with the new body, weight reduction, air suspension and the blumotion powertrain....and this thing glides like a luxury sadan and not like the usual SUV truck feel.

I can def tell you it drive better than the similar spec X5 30d. 

so I noticed the area view 4 camera system and air suspension were not offered on the north american list, but I'm sure it will came for the next MY

on the other hand, I noticed you had the 19's (everest) or 20's (pikes peak) wheel options and were wondering if there pictures and part number avail for both? 

are those 20's the pikes peak?


----------



## KG1500S (Jun 30, 2004)

silVeR6 said:


> are those 20's the pikes peak?


From the Pikes Peak wheel pictures available through the 2011 Touareg 'konfigurator' on the VW.de website, I would say yes.


----------



## VolksTrooper (Dec 4, 2007)

KG1500S said:


> Had to put my order in using a bit of a leap of faith...


What province City if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## KG1500S (Jun 30, 2004)

VolksTrooper said:


> What province City if you don't mind me asking?


Alberta.


----------



## VolksTrooper (Dec 4, 2007)

Nice to see canada getting something before the USA , now lets see who's gets to dealership first.
opcorn:


----------



## GMonkey (Nov 16, 2004)

I cannot wait till 2014...

I'll take one off lease please....


----------



## mezzo_italiano (Dec 12, 2002)

No LOW gear or the half-ass lockers VW offered up until now? Too bad...

My Touareg will be the last one I own. I'd rather buy the Audi Q7 or LR4.


----------



## Woj (Oct 23, 2000)

As far as I have read the brochures from EU, the Q7 and Touareg share the same 4Motion system.


----------



## zjz (Jul 22, 2010)

Are you going to pay the full MSRP? 
I asked my dealer, and he replied that full MSRP is going to be the price.


----------



## kleinbus (Sep 9, 2008)

mezzo_italiano said:


> No LOW gear or the half-ass lockers VW offered up until now? Too bad...
> 
> My Touareg will be the last one I own. I'd rather buy the Audi Q7 or LR4.


 

If you wouldn't be so "half-arse" you would know LR4 is junk too as Land Rover and Range Rover DOES NOT have 100% mechanical lockers on their differentials. 

Once I had chance to own Mercedes G diesel and it comes standard with all 3 100% mechanical differential locks and with its live axles and axle articulation it is one of the few real things. 

The rest serves their purpose very well, was it Touareg, Land Rover or other brands. 

To set the parr to where it belongs, I define Mercedes Unimog 5000 with portal axles as true off-roader and everything less is just urban "wannabe 4x4 toy"  


Woj is right, new T-reg 4mot is same as on Q7, meaning there is 1 speed transfercase and own shaft to front differential. It is not like Q5 and A4 platforms where front differential is on transmission housing.


----------



## KG1500S (Jun 30, 2004)

Updated Canadian $ MSRP pricing for 2011 Touareg models and options into my Order Guide posting. Enjoy.


----------



## LimitedEdition (Sep 17, 2005)

Does anyone know what the basic interior trim is standard with Comfortline when you don't get the Genuine Burr-Walnut Insert? 

I cannot seem to find that information anywhere. 

Thanks


----------



## VolksTrooper (Dec 4, 2007)

should be the aluminum trim, not the Walnut as far as I know that's only execline.


----------



## VolksTrooper (Dec 4, 2007)

KG, what is the status of your order? Has your '11 arrived yet?


----------



## 1Point8TDan (Sep 4, 2003)

Its nice that you can have a comfortline and get bi-xenons as parts as sports package w/o going highline. The pano-sunroof is cool too. But I really like the Q5.


----------



## NickM (Oct 20, 2001)

Q5 is not in the same class as the Touareg...its a smaller vehicle.


----------



## kleinbus (Sep 9, 2008)

The size chart goes pretty much 


- VW Tiguan 
- Audi Q5 
- VW Touareg 
- Audi Q7 


Panorama, one likes and another doesn't. I have had in on 2 cars now and what ever I buy next, I will make sure it does not have panorama! Might work well on up north where it's little bit cooler but down here with 100F, it is way too hot and if I had to tint with 5% almost black tint then what is the point of whole thing....


----------



## ssteigss74 (Feb 15, 2007)

So is accurate that the Touareg has actually gone up in price vs. the 2010? Looks like $45,300 for the 10' while the 11" starts at $48,400C. So they took out the more complex and expensive 4wd. Granted they added some other features but raised the price over $3K. So much for VW stating that pricing was one of there top goals. Not sure how these sell in Canada but my guess is they will still not sell many of these in the US. Although its a bigger vehicle than the 
Q5 its still a VW badge being priced higher than an AUDI. And yes some people will crossshop the two. I really dont get Vw's strategy. Cheapen their best selling vehicle(jetta) and bring it down market...while trying to sell a $45K plus SUV and raising its pricing after it sold terribly in the US. With all that said Its a great looking vehicle and I would love to buy one. But to have to spend close to 50K before you can even get leather seats is a bit much. Ill be curious to see how successful they are.


----------



## NickM (Oct 20, 2001)

ssteigss74 said:


> So is accurate that the Touareg has actually gone up in price vs. the 2010? Looks like $45,300 for the 10' while the 11" starts at $48,400C. So they took out the more complex and expensive 4wd. Granted they added some other features but raised the price over $3K. So much for VW stating that pricing was one of there top goals. Not sure how these sell in Canada but my guess is they will still not sell many of these in the US. Although its a bigger vehicle than the
> Q5 its still a VW badge being priced higher than an AUDI. And yes some people will crossshop the two. I really dont get Vw's strategy. Cheapen their best selling vehicle(jetta) and bring it down market...while trying to sell a $45K plus SUV and raising its pricing after it sold terribly in the US. With all that said Its a great looking vehicle and I would love to buy one. But to have to spend close to 50K before you can even get leather seats is a bit much. Ill be curious to see how successful they are.


 Pricing a VW above an Audi is fine...it happens all over the automotive world, ie: a top end Nissan armada costs more than a mid range infiniti FX35, a Toyota sequoia is more expensive than a Lexus Rx400 a Ford Expedition is more expensive than a Lincoln MKX...list goes on and on. So the fact that a VW Touareg costs more than the smaller Audi Q5 is normal. 

I agree with you that its idiotic to take the Jetta so far down (and soon the Passat) but still try to sell the Touareg as a high end vehicle. 

On a good month they sell 50 in Canada, that's a good month...not exactly about to tear up the sales chart. Since pricing is basically the same as '10 I doubt that the number will move up by much


----------



## KG1500S (Jun 30, 2004)

VolksTrooper said:


> KG, what is the status of your order? Has your '11 arrived yet?


Nope. Just back from vacation and need to follow up with my dealer. Last news was it was built in mid-Sept, and estimated lead time to Alberta was 6ish weeks. Maybe by Hallowe'en? How about you, any update on yours?


----------



## VolksTrooper (Dec 4, 2007)

KG1500S said:


> Nope. Just back from vacation and need to follow up with my dealer. Last news was it was built in mid-Sept, and estimated lead time to Alberta was 6ish weeks. Maybe by Hallowe'en? How about you, any update on yours?


Latest news was First week of Nov. I'm hoping for an end of the month surprise.


----------



## Jouko Haapanen (Apr 30, 2001)

I vaguely recall a release date somewhere within the first week of November being given to us at the recent national dealer meetings in Atlanta. I didn't write the date down so I'm not completely sure of what that date was. I hope it's soon, since I'm eagerly awaiting for my new Touareg as well.


----------



## NickM (Oct 20, 2001)

Anyone get pricing from their dealers on a full load (every option) execline TDI? I've asked a couple of dealers and getting straight deal (no trade) pricing of around 8-9% off msrp, curious to know what everyone else is seeing.


----------



## Jouko Haapanen (Apr 30, 2001)

If someone is offering you 8-9% discount, time to sign on the dotted line. At 9% discount, I'll even happily buy extra Touareg TDIs for inventory.



NickM said:


> Anyone get pricing from their dealers on a full load (every option) execline TDI? I've asked a couple of dealers and getting straight deal (no trade) pricing of around 8-9% off msrp, curious to know what everyone else is seeing.


----------



## NickM (Oct 20, 2001)

Jouko Haapanen said:


> If someone is offering you 8-9% discount, time to sign on the dotted line. At 9% discount, I'll even happily buy extra Touareg TDIs for inventory.


I'll need to drive one and see how much of a downgrade it is over the current gen before signing. M-B is offering some awfully aggressive deals on their ML350 bluetec. It looks like a nice package on paper, just not sure how much has been peeled out of it for the sake of pricing.


----------



## wensteph (Jun 1, 2010)

I think 8-9% off MSRP on a new model with limited availability and unknown demand would be a very good deal. My insurance company, USAA, has a car buying program run by Zag; the new Touareg isn't up yet, but a comparatively priced Q7 is being discounted 5-6+%. In a casual conversation with a VW sales manager a long way away from where I live, he said that neighborhood is what he'd probably sell one for. At 6% I don't pay MSRP and the dealer makes some profit; fair price all around. If they don't move they'll be cheaper and if they are in high demand they will cost more. We shall see.


----------



## TheDiesel Family (Jun 23, 2008)

*Canadian Delivery*

Our 2011 Touareg Execline has been in Halifax since late September. The latest word is we cannot get delivery until Volkswagen Canada releases all the Touaregs for the "official introduction" about Nov 8th. Each dealer in Canada will get a gas Touareg 'Demo' at that time, and then our Touareg will be released.

There is still no 'official' word on the release date though.


----------



## Small_Dub (May 29, 2003)

You have any pictures of the new 2011 Touareg since you got it ? 
I have one ordered, should be here in summer of 2011


----------

